

N.I.G.E. Machine Design – Forth on FPGA [video] - vmorgulis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRltE8q62dA

======
dwarman
Um, why? 1990's board configuration (VGA, RS 232, etc). While I happen to like
FORTH, surely this would be cheaper and more effective and more usable on a
Raspberry Pi or similar? FORTH is still available, actually a nice language
for driving instrments, but at least you get full color HDMI etc. And all of
the Linux goodies.

